# Wood Boiler vs Propane



## justincasei812 (Dec 30, 2012)

I am looking for some insight on wood boilers and propane heating for a house. I have been looking to buy a new house (mid Michigan) and have it down to 3 of the homes have propane and wood boilers for a heating source. I am not familiar with boilers and have no idea what the cost comparison is or how much work is involved for the boiler. I know propane can get expensive when trying to heat a home full time. We have propane heat at our cabin and it is not cheap even for part time use. What I am wondering is what is the cost for operating a wood boiler would be. I would probably buy wood and cut some here and there depending on the property that is purchased. One property is on 2 ac and the other is on 15 ac.

Is it cheaper to buy the wood by the semi have it delivered and cut it down into manageable logs or to go some place and buy cords and haul it?

How much wood is typically used per yr for a 2000 sq ft house? 

how much work other than cutting the wood into manageable pieces and cleaning out the ash is there for a boiler?

Does the wood need to be split or can whole logs go in?

Both homes are about 2000 - 2300 sq ft. and were built after 2000

Propane will be a backup source for heat but is it cost effective to use it full time and let the boiler just sit?

I am sure I am missing something...

Thank you for any feedback to the questions I have.

Kevin


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I have the same system. I try and cut as much of my own as I can.
You can get wood delivered cut and split or get 10 cords delivered and you cut it. Ask for smaller diameter if they have it. I don't split anything. I am in the U.P. I burn 8-10 cords per year. I also heat my shop with the wood heat. I am always on the lookout for free wood. Neighbors tree down or power line clearing. It is work to do but if you do most of the work in the spring before warm weather comes it isn't to bad. If you buy your wood that will be the cost plus the small amount your circulating pump runs. That is less than a light bulb in current draw. I only clean ashes out about 1 time per week. I always run some conditioner thru the lines to keep the oxidation down on the heat exchanger. Makes a huge difference in the heat output with a clean heat exchanger.


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree. Cut your own, save $ and good exercise. Buy by the semi load, cut up on your own is still cheaper. I like the hot water that the boiler provides.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

No Firewood is free whatever way you look at it. I love and hate my wood boiler. I figured what I would spend for propane to keep my house at 70 nonstop and heat all the hot water I use with wood. I can buy wood and still save money compared to propane. All depends how much money and time is considered savings for people. Since my boiler investment is paid for I try to make the Firewood part of it so easy that I don't wanna sell the boiler lol aka I buy the best Firewood that requires very little labor.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

cakebaker said:


> No Firewood is free whatever way you look at it. I love and hate my wood boiler. I figured what I would spend for propane to keep my house at 70 nonstop and heat all the hot water I use with wood. I can buy wood and still save money compared to propane. All depends how much money and time is considered savings for people. Since my boiler investment is paid for I try to make the Firewood part of it so easy that I don't wanna sell the boiler lol aka I buy the best Firewood that requires very little labor.


I also went 4+ years without propane.


----------

